# Carmelo likely done after ASG



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> New York Knicks forward Carmelo Anthony said Thursday on ESPN Radio that it's "very likely" he will shut it down after the All-Star Game.
> 
> Anthony maintained that he plans to play in Sunday's game at Madison Square Garden, "even if it's just a few minutes" -- but likely will be done playing after that.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/12316308/carmelo-anthony-says-very-likely-new-york-knicks-shut-all-star-game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He could play if he wanted. But the team is playing for a #1 pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> He could play if he wanted. But the team is playing for a #1 pick.


Yep. The fact he's been talking about shutting it down for 2 months now is pathetic. Either do it or don't. To sit around and yap about it for months and playing the Dwyane Wade tough soldier act is embarrassing.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He has no business playing in the ASG then


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> He has no business playing in the ASG then



Agreed. He even said he's probably only going to play a few minutes.


----------

